# Grading?



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I know i may get flamed for this but i am going to ask, how much do some of you fella's charge per square foot for grading existing top soil? I normally charge $60-$65 an hour for my mini-ex and $3 per foot for ditches but i dont normally get into much grading. The area is about 3200 sq ft and will be taken down anywhere from 6" to 2'. Thanks for any info.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

How many yards per hour can you move??? Multiply that by how many yards need to be moved.........every job is different.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

That is such a small area that a "normal" sq. ft. wouldn't work. What kind of machine will be using ?? I would at least figure a half days worth of work.


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

ummmmmm most work is done by the cu. yd. for dirt, by the foot for utilities, and by the hour for that small of a job with a minimum of 500 to 600 just to make it worth your while. do you have haul away to do too or just grade existing. good luck!!!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies fella's. Some soil will be graded off with a couple degree slope for runoff and the rest will need removal. I am using my mini-ex and a buddies skid steer "he owes me a favor" and will be charging for each machine accordingly. The guy who hooked me up with the job normally works for me on the side and he will be providing his 1-ton dump truck as i just sold my dump trailer, i will be charging the HO for his trucking also. I didnt know if you folks used a common number for square footage or not so i went by my approximated time that i feel the job may take. I figured 12hours "8 for the mini-ex and 4 for the skid steer" and $300 for trucking. The soil is going to my own property 3 miles away so that alone is a benefit for me too. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

How many yards of dirt will be hauled off ? 
I do a lot of small jobs and the dirt is a pain to move in a small truck . 
3200 sq feet of dirt 8" or 10" x 3200 = 100 yards + 20% fluff a ton of trips and fuel in a 1 ton truck.
It looks like if you spread 1/2 the dirt you will need to move 60 yards 3 miles @ 8MPG average .
The dirt can turn into a big pile of fluff and take for ever to move 2 /3 yards at a time . I never get more then 8 loads of dirt moved in a day 24 yards +-.
I think 60 $ an hour is cost on a mini with operator . 
A skid steer is OK at $65 but its still cheep .
Most guys around here charge 450 a day for a mini or skid . But i cant see working that cheep . I charge 1200 a day for a skid a Mini EX a dump truck dump trailer and my equipment trailer with a laborer and if we don't break any thing we make a few bucks .
Ive been having a lot of breakdowns the last month or so . bummer


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

wellbuilthome said:


> I think 60 $ an hour is cost on a mini with operator .
> A skid steer is OK at $65 but its still cheep .


I agree.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> I agree.


 
Me too.... If I work mine by the hour its $105/hr with a 2 hour minimum and a $40 trip charge.... $250 bucks.


----------

